# KTG - K-TIG Limited



## System (1 November 2012)

Magnolia Resources Limited has acquired a 100% interest in the Oldham Range Project which comprises a granted Exploration Licence covering approximately 142 km². The Oldham Range Project is located in central Western Australia approximately 320km northwest from Wiluna and is considered prospective for a range of commodities including base metals, nickel, uranium and gold mineralisation. 

http://www.magnoliaresources.com.au


----------



## System (1 September 2015)

*Re: WNH - Whole New Home*

On September 1st, 2015, Magnolia Resources Limited (MGB) changed its name and ASX code to Whole New Home Limited (WNH).


----------



## System (18 November 2015)

On November 18th, 2015, Whole New Home Limited (WNH) changed its name and ASX code to Kabuni Limited (KBU).


----------



## System (18 December 2017)

On December 18th, 2017, Kabuni Limited (KBU) changed its name and ASX code to Serpentine Technologies Limited (S3R).


----------



## dutchie (18 December 2017)

On the 1st of April 2018 Serpentine Technologies Limited (S3R) changed its name to "If we change the name often enough the price will go up" and ASX code WTF.


----------



## barney (4 July 2018)

Came up in the Risers today ... but I think @dutchie nailed the appropriate sentiment above

If you are a Punter then it may represent a great opportunity for a short term trade but the Chart and the fundamentals look a bit dodgy to me at first glance …… it will probably double tomorrow now I've said that lol …


----------



## PZ99 (4 July 2018)

With 20m traded today I'd say something might finally be up. 

I'm sitting at .004 but it's tempting to quit while I have the chance.


----------



## barney (4 July 2018)

Always a hard choice with Specs that have a chequered past @PZ99 … but on the flip side, any sign of reversal from a bottom on good volume should be considered for at least a short term trade …… 

Technically it should have a bit more upside even if the fundamentals are slightly skewed, but I don't know enough about the Company to make a fundamental judgement …. good luck with your decision either way …. big help eh


----------



## PZ99 (4 July 2018)

All good @barney

It was supposed to be a blockchain stock + they have some $4m owed to them but no sign of either and no decent anns of late. I'm only holding 1m shares so happy to wait. Tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## System (7 October 2019)

On October 7th, 2019, Serpentine Technologies Limited (S3R) changed its name and ASX code to K-TIG Limited (KTG).


----------



## PZ99 (7 October 2019)

Well that was interesting - even if "tomorrow" lasted a whole year to make it happen


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2021)

K-TIG had a poor start in the months after listing in Oct 2019. Seemed to be slipping but somehow has kicked on sinc ethe Covid lows, and hitting what isa fresh high.

K-TIG Limited (KTG) is a _transformative, industry disrupting welding technology company. It holds the 'Design Campus' business, which is a database of professional designers and an online education platform. Its platform Design Campus enables members to subscribe to design courses that feature relevant training content, including courses accredited by both the Interior Design Continuing Education Council and the Architects Institute of America._ 

K-TIG is a _transformative, industry disrupting welding technology that seeks to change the economics of fabrication. K-TIG’s high speed precision technology welds up to 100 times faster than traditional TIG welding, achieving full penetration in a single pass in materials up to 16mm in thickness and typically operates at twice the speed of plasma welding. K-TIG works across a wide range of applications and is particularly well suited to corrosion resistant materials such as stainless steel, nickel alloys, titanium alloys and most exotic materials. It easily handles longitudinal and circumferential welds on pipes, spooling, vessels, tanks and other materials in a single pass. Originally developed by the CSIRO, K-TIG owns all rights, title and interest in and to the proprietary and patented technology _...     

Maybe things are about to improve for the company


> K-TIG set to enter the global carbon steel market significantly growing its addressable market
> K-TIG Limited successfully welds high strength carbon steel




It has identified the carbon steel vessel market $USD 43 billion and the carbon pipe market $USD 60 billion as its natural entry points.
▪ K-TIG successfully develops welding procedures for A516 Grade 70 Carbon Steel - one of the world’s most in-demand high strength, low alloy materials.
▪ K-TIG will now accelerate efforts to develop welding procedures for more types of carbon steel.


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2021)

I know nothing about the potential of *KTG*s carbon steel welding tech, but it seems others are interested in the company.

The price chart indicates a reversal opportunity for me now after two recent HVBBs.


----------

